# Do You Enjoy Flirting?



## fureverywhere (Oct 14, 2016)

Even with my Boho fashion sense I so often feel invisible. If you want to understand the sensation walk down a street as the local high school lets out. All the fluttering young ladies, young men in packs, the odd loners on the edges. But you are over fifty so basically invisible to them...unless you are their parent, teacher, or probation officer. They don't even look at you.

My job it's the same thing. Lots of customers my age and older. There are also many younger than my own children. But today was a customer out of the ordinary. Maybe sixty, possibly older, great looking and confident. He definitely still had a young man's swagger. There are a bunch of people around here who are retired actors...I wonder if he was a "somebody". But oh my goodness he was charming.

He made a joke that he was counting my freckles, oh he just loved freckles and redheads. Perhaps I have a bit of 
the Irish in me? But wow...had me smiling for the rest of the afternoonlayful:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 14, 2016)

I've never really been a flirt with guys I don't know well.  About the biggest flirt I've ever done was eye contact & only did that when I serious about it. Once a relationship had begun I would flirt with my boyfriend/husband , but not with strangers. It's kind of like when you're young you practically want to carry a baseball bat & then in the 'in between' I was married &  now that I'm older I just don't care about meeting a man anymore.  I think my flirty days have been behind me for a good while now.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 14, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Even with my Boho fashion sense I so often feel invisible. If you want to understand the sensation walk down a street as the local high school lets out. All the fluttering young ladies, young men in packs, the odd loners on the edges. But you are over fifty so basically invisible to them...unless you are their parent, teacher, or probation officer. They don't even look at you.
> 
> My job it's the same thing. Lots of customers my age and older. There are also many younger than my own children. But today was a customer out of the ordinary. Maybe sixty, possibly older, great looking and confident. He definitely still had a young man's swagger. There are a bunch of people around here who are retired actors...I wonder if he was a "somebody". But oh my goodness he was charming.
> 
> ...



LOL...good for you, fur!  I remember that feeling, in fact the postmaster here.......oh never mind.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 14, 2016)

I once flirted a lady right into bed.

But those days are long gone.  (It was probably my pilot wings that helped.)


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2016)

I think I was born knowing how to flirt. Lol. My son is the same. So much fun!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 14, 2016)

But really, it's comforting. Back in the day I mean quite a different thing. Now sometimes I have visions of " Widow's Weeds". Traditionally if a woman was widowed in Sicily she wore black and kept to herself. With hubby's illness...you consider that stuff sometimes. Then a stranger pops up and oh my goodness you remember.

Maybe dating late in life...foreplay is soaking your teeth together? Better yet a partner who doesn't give a rat's butt that you have a denture...everything else works just fine


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 14, 2016)

oh I take it back. I forgot sometimes I flirt through poetry with this poet I know because it's a fun game and all BS. He's just honing his pen on me . He's written me some pretty hot stuff


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 14, 2016)

You go girl!!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2016)

It does feel good to get a compliment and attention now and then from nice guy.  When it happens for me though, I don't flirt or encourage it since I met my husband over forty years ago.  I figure flirting with no intention of following through with romance is just teasing, don't wanna go there, they may not want to back off.  My husband and I still do playfully flirt with each other, and have a pretty good relationship in the romance department for being in our 60s.  Hoping it'll continue for at least another 20 years.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 15, 2016)

Used to to, then I realised that although I still knew how to do it, I'd forgotten why!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2016)

They say flirting is a lost art.  If done well, it can be great fun.. and harmless..  It's an ego boost to all involved.  I used to love to flirt.. I no longer do.  I'm not sure why.. it simply no longer appeals to me.  I'd rather just talk and relate to men without any ****** connotation.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 15, 2016)

Only if I have a quick escape exit.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 17, 2016)

Funny in a sad way...hubby can barely get through our supermarket trips sometimes. But he can still goose me and say " Oh what I want to do to you". Really somebody who shakes and can barely hobble the store but they still want to get busy??? I give him a standing ovation...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Women of all ages are still flirting with me at the market but I would rather feel the store melons...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Women of all ages are still flirting with me at the market but I would rather feel the store melons...



Are you sure they are flirting, or just thing that little old man is cute?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 18, 2016)

No, because some try to grope me...


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 18, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Are you sure they are flirting, or *just thing that little old man is cute*?



There is a cute young girl(21) that works at the pro shop where I play golf. She is so much fun to flirt with. I walk out smiling but I'm sure she is thinking as you describe.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, you may be right, but make a move on her and see what happens...


----------



## happytime (Oct 18, 2016)

Yea, I still flirt...with my bucther ....can't spell. Hes friendly, funny an quite a flirt himself.....it's fun an I enjoy it...at 67 it doesn't come very often.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 18, 2016)

Something I remember from my last job. Some of the young Latino guys...my oh my, they were adorable! " Smile Mami, it makes you beautiful". Those guys could make your whole day.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> No, because some try to grope me...



Those guys just want a buddy....


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm so out of practice I don't thing I'll ever be able to flirt again.


----------



## uriaty (Mar 21, 2021)

flirting is fun...long as its done respectfully and with consent of both parties..i personally enjoy the bantering back and forth


----------



## uriaty (Mar 21, 2021)

i think that if 2 adults agree...then its not wrong..


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2021)

No!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 21, 2021)

I've never flirted. The more I can blend in with the wall the better I like it. My hubby wasn't a flirt either. I guess we are two peas in a pod. 
Meaningful conversation went a whole lot further with me than a flirt.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 21, 2021)

I have no clue about flirting.  Don't do it and probably wouldn't recognize it in others.  I do like friendly, spirited and considerate communication, be it a simple tip of the cap, a pleasant greeting at the supermarket or lively conversation at a coffee stop.


----------



## uriaty (Mar 21, 2021)

yes...if its done within certain boundries..and that 2 people are comfortable with it and wish to continue..at a point where possiblely it can shared privately at agreement


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)

i used to. now it's just a mistake. all it does is attract perverts.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## uriaty (Mar 21, 2021)

yes...i can understand that side of it...


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 21, 2021)

Compliments feel wonderful, to receive and to give. Flirting is a fun form of flirting. Sort of a compliment with a desired reaction. I have a friend who is rather plain and a little heavy. She was talking about here co-worker flirting with the guys and although she was complaining a little , it sounded like she was a little envious of the attention the other gal was getting. I told her that some gals like to chat up the guys but I have always admired the quieter you. It is harder for a guy to make the first move to a quiet girl. But you have a walk and a way of carrying yourself that is very sensual without being overdone.  To a man looking for more than a quickie, You look like lover. So you may not get the attention of the boys but a man will know enough to desire you.  But a little flirting can get his attention. We are friends and I have to smile when I noticed she is dressing just a little better and I think she practiced flirting with me and I did not mind. 
     Anyway I think flirting is fun but if you overdo it and make them think you are interested in more it can be hurtful when you have to stop it. 
     I think I have become the safe older guy because some of the younger gals in a couple of my groups flirt outrageously with me. If they do it in a ****** way I laugh and ask if their mother is single or something funny.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2021)

IMO flirting has too high a risk/reward ratio in today's world, just ask the governor of New York. 

When I was working we were asked to think about how comments would look in a court transcript or on 60 Minutes and IMO it's still a good test.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm such a dweeb that I never realize when it's happening.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 21, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO flirting has too high a risk/reward in today's world, just ask the governor of New York.
> 
> When I was working we were asked to think about how comments would look in a court transcript or on 60 Minutes and IMO it's still a good test.




I agree completely.  I was always told not to say anything I wouldn't say to my own mother.  I've tried to stick to that in both work and social situations.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 21, 2021)

Don't flirt, never have, never will.

If my memory serves me correct, the flirting game disappearing in the rear-view mirror towards the end of junior-high.

The men I have known in the past that flirted were pigs and lacked any/all class, and the women that followed were tramps.


----------



## timoc (Mar 21, 2021)

Do You Enjoy Flirting?​
Yes, I still do, but I usually end up with a lady's fingerprints across my sore face.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Don't flirt, never have, never will.
> 
> If my memory serves me correct, the flirting game disappearing in the rear-view mirror towards the end of junior-high.
> 
> The men I have known in the past that flirted were pigs and lacked any/all class, and the women that followed were tramps.


Oh, for goodness sake!  Down, girl!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## uriaty (Mar 21, 2021)

it all depends on the degrees one flirts..as there are different ways to flirt...from being enjoyable and fun...to the negative side where it passes flirting into something else


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 21, 2021)

uriaty said:


> it all depends on the degrees one flirts..as there are different ways to flirt...from being enjoyable and fun...to the negative side where it passes flirting into something else


Speaking for myself, I'd rather be around real people, not some come-on or put-on type, and as for those who flirt with the married, I won't say what I think of that, at least not here.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)

@tbeltrans was right...there is always a song. LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes I've always been a flirt- it's fun!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Speaking for myself, I'd rather be around real people, not some come-on or put-on type, and as for those who flirt with the married, I won't say what I think of that, at least not here.


With married?  Very poor taste, in my opinion.  Meant for singles.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 21, 2021)

To a degree, it can be fun.  If it gets out of hand, someone gets hurt.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 21, 2021)

Pepper said:


> *With married?  Very poor taste, in my opinion.*  Meant for singles.


Yes, but it's surprising how many struggle with that concept.


----------



## uriaty (Mar 21, 2021)

i agree with you..if thats what they do..then they have used as a means to get something..i myself am real...dont use as a come on or anything else..just at a respectable level of fun banter


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> *IMO flirting has too high a risk/reward ratio in today's world*, just ask the governor of New York.
> 
> When I was working we were asked to think about how comments would look in a court transcript or on 60 Minutes and IMO it's still a good test.


So right, Aunt Bea.  And certainly should never happen with a co-worker, unless the attraction for both is real.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 21, 2021)

Naaaa... my flirting days are over. Unless it's intellectual flirting; then I'm up for it, so to speak. That's what gets me stimulated these days.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## uriaty (Mar 21, 2021)

i agree with that..these days its more at that level..which i find more enjoyable actually


----------



## asp3 (Mar 21, 2021)

I like it when someone I'm attracted to flirts with me (starting the flirting) but I usually feel too uncomfortable to start flirting with someone who isn't flirting with me.  I almost always miss the signs of interest if someone likes me that way so they generally need to be extremely forward for me to realize they're interested in me.

I've definitely flirted and started the flirting with my wife and previous girlfriends once we were already involved, but by then I know they're interested in me.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2021)

uriaty said:


> i agree with that..these days its more at that level..which i find more enjoyable actually


Hey,  Welcome to the forum!  You're brand new!
(no, not flirting)  Just saying Hi!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)

i used to be very good at flirting. probably still could be but i've no desire for what it attracts these days. men are not the same anymore. the ones i know anyway are just a bunch of dirty birds.


----------



## uriaty (Mar 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Hey,  Welcome to the forum!  You're brand new!
> (no, not flirting)  Just saying Hi!


lol...ty...and hi to you..


----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i used to be very good at flirting. probably still could be but i've no desire for what it attracts these days. men are not the same anymore. the ones i know anyway are just a bunch of dirty birds.


It's kind of a strange feeling when you first realize you have a lot more fun by yourself than you do with other people!
Well, There ARE afew things which are the exception!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> It's kind of a strange feeling when you first realize you have a lot more fun by yourself than you do with other people!
> Well, There ARE afew things which are the exception!


i'm actually better off playing video games and watching tv online. lol!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2021)

I just looked up flirting and realize I'm not really flirty for the most part but I am _friendly_.  Sometimes they can be misconstrued.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 21, 2021)

Do You Enjoy Flirting?​
Never comfy with it

Umpty ump years ago, when single, I pretty much cut to the chase......*'Git in the car'* (short trip)

On the receiving end, seemed those that flirted weren't worth the time....... or the medical issues a short time afterwards


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 21, 2021)

Flirting or coquetry is a social and ****** behaviour involving spoken or written communication, as well as body language, by one person to another, either to suggest interest in a deeper relationship with the other person, or if done playfully, for amusement. To me flirting sends out the wrong message, but I do find fidus Achates most acceptable. Enjoying the social past time of ballroom dancing and by its very nature the tactile way that two people embrace, you simply cannot be overly shy. It's possible to be such when starting out but when the pleasure of the dance and the realisation that although tactile, dancing is a platonic experience and is very enjoyable indeed new dancers soon lose their inhibitions.

For me, engaging with someone new is just as easy as it is with someone that I know well. It happened today. Scroll down to #36  https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-do-you-wear-your-pants.57081/page-2  A lady, wearing wide pants noticed that mine were similar. "Oh my, look at you," she said, with a smile. Seeing her attire I answered: "Oh my, yourself, how elegant you look." We exchanged a few more compliments and went on our separate ways. It was fun, enjoyable but above all, it was safe, for both of us.


----------



## Dana (Mar 21, 2021)

Jeepers Uriaty you certainly do some quick hunting for a new member. This is a thread that was started in 2016. Reviving it to your own advantage? 

BTW, I flirt only with tall, handsome guys, like my hubby and they have to be younger than my 56 years!


----------



## timoc (Mar 21, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 155867


Chaps,* never* take it for granted that a lady is flirting with you when she deliberately drops her hanky near you, it happened to me once, and when I retreaved it from the ground I discovered she'd blown her nose in it, I said to her, "This is snot funny!".


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 21, 2021)

Flirting as far as flirting goes is just fine...


----------



## digifoss (Mar 21, 2021)

Definitely a singles only activity, or should be.  Neither my wife nor I do it and my wife would clearly not be understanding or brush it off as something innocent and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 21, 2021)

My husband used to say I flirted but that was never my intent. I'm a very friendly person. I went from being a shy wallflower to a confident, friendly, fun person. The environment in the office where I spent most of my working years and the career I wound up in are partly responsible. My husband used to say I "twinkled".  He also thought every other man "liked" me. He was one to talk! He was so handsome that women flirted shamelessly with him, even his daughters' friends. Little did they know that he hated forward women and many of them were disgracefully so. I used to tease him, saying that he flirted with our waitresses. Like me, he was just a friendly, fun person. Well...we always got great service.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Hey,  Welcome to the forum!  You're brand new!
> (no, not flirting)  Just saying Hi!


"You are always flirting though"!,


----------



## grahamg (Mar 21, 2021)

Dana said:


> Jeepers Uriaty you certainly do some quick hunting for a new member. This is a thread that was started in 2016. Reviving it to your own advantage?
> BTW, I flirt only with tall, handsome guys, like my hubby and they have to be younger than my 56 years!


Why so prescriptive, (underlying issues maybe?!).


----------



## Dana (Mar 21, 2021)

grahamg said:


> Why so prescriptive, (underlying issues maybe?!).


_
I can be as “prescriptive” as I like … married at 18 to the same man..thirty eight wonderful years and still counting…nein, no underlying issues. 

BTW, you should talk about "issues" are you done with the whinging?_


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 21, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Do You Enjoy Flirting?​
> Never comfy with it
> 
> Umpty ump years ago, when single, I pretty much cut to the chase......*'Git in the car'* (short trip)
> ...



Out with it G O. Were these medical issues the direct or indirect result of being on the receiving end of your flirting escapades. You know, the ones who go home walking backwards, staring at the sun and wearing sweaters in the summertime then mom sits them down and explains to them about how women should experience dangerous men once to really know the difference. Lol. Now for me? I never flirted. Probably the fear of rejection so I never wanted to experience such.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 21, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Out with it G O. Were these medical issues the direct or indirect result of being on the receiving end of your flirting escapades.


Don't know
Too many 'escapades' to nail down who/which

Ah........youth


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 21, 2021)

grahamg said:


> Why so prescriptive, (underlying issues maybe?!


Careful. grahamy boy, she thinks she knows everything
Wunna them two month wonders


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Careful. grahamy boy, she thinks she knows everything
> Wunna them two month wonders


What is a two month wonder?


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> What is a two month wonder?


A new member (of two months or less) that tends to bad mouth a long standing member without knowing them or their history

They hardly ever last much longer  than two months


----------



## grahamg (Mar 21, 2021)

Dana said:


> _I can be as “prescriptive” as I like … married at 18 to the same man..thirty eight wonderful years and still counting…nein, no underlying issues.
> BTW, you should talk about "issues" are you done with the whinging?_


Undoubtedly, but others may speculate or form opinions too, based upon your own stance,..........., oh and I just thought I'd query "whether you have issues" as so many seem to bandy the word around at the first opportunity!


----------



## Dana (Mar 21, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Careful. grahamy boy, she thinks she knows everything
> Wunna them two month wonders


_Perhaps once, a long, long time ago in a nightmare, some poor lost soul told you, you were funny and since then, you may have been trying to make it a self fulfilling prophecy. Give up on that notion, not only are you* not* funny, you are also *not* refined.

Seems like you and grahamy are the two SF trolls.. well good luck, I don't engage with trolls._


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 21, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Don't know
> Too many 'escapades' to nail down who/which
> 
> Ah........youth



Yep then we have to grow up then it's all downhill from there. Well all except we can go to bed when we want to.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)

Must be a full moon...


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> What is a two month wonder?





Gary O' said:


> A new member (of two months or less) that tends to bad mouth a long standing member without knowing them or their history
> 
> They hardly ever last much longer than two months





To wit;


Dana said:


> Perhaps once, a long, long time ago in a nightmare, some poor lost soul told you, you were funny and since then, you may have been trying to make it a self fulfilling prophecy. Give up on that notion, not only are you* not* funny, you are also *not* refined.






Dana said:


> Seems like you and grahamy are the two SF trolls.. well good luck, *I don't engage with trolls*.


It's a hope

Yet, here we are


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2021)

grahamg said:


> "You are always flirting though"!,


Just friendly.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 21, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Perhaps once, a long, long time ago in a nightmare, some poor lost soul told you, you were funny and since then, you may have been trying to make it a self fulfilling prophecy. Give up on that notion, not only are you* not* funny, you are also *not* refined.
> 
> Seems like you and grahamy are the two SF trolls.. well good luck, I don't engage with trolls._



Oh boy, a snit, it's been a while-kind'a refreshing.

Regarding the thread topic, who can remember?


Umpty ump years ago, when single, I pretty much cut to the chase......*'Git in the car'* (short trip)
Gary O,you are a romatic devil
Down here it was, 'Get a rope, were going courting.'

Hold on FastTrax, i  thinking of an insult, like flirting-right now, i just can't remember.'

Gary O and FastTrax are the only two members that know I'm totally harmless.
People do perceive a jest, or what was meant to be a harmless comment as an ATTACK-Huh?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2021)

I enjoy banter, but not flirting.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> I enjoy banter, but not flirting.


banter is safe i think. sometimes people make it into more.


----------



## old medic (Mar 22, 2021)

I guess I would fall into the Bantering... I have always been a big flirt with ladies we know... They know Im harmless... so they think..LOL
I also use it suttley quite a bit at work with Patients... even with the husbands present... It seems to help relax the whole situation.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 22, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Perhaps once, a long, long time ago in a nightmare, some poor lost soul told you, you were funny and since then, you may have been trying to make it a self fulfilling prophecy. Give up on that notion, not only are you* not* funny, you are also *not* refined.
> Seems like you and grahamy are the two SF trolls.. well good luck, I don't engage with trolls._


Now come on, "trolls" you say!!!!!!
That is a first for my good self, and I've been called everything from a fool, to an idiot, with "man that is yucky" somewhere in between, all of which descriptions or insults those imparting them may have had some justification for I'll admit to all that, plus persistent, "like a dog with a bone", annoying, boring, again no problem, but honestly if you imagine I'm an internet "troll", you're in an exclusive club of one, as I've said, what more can I say, (plus you've the same feeling about my forum hero too!).
"Luv a duck"!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 22, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Oh boy, a snit, it's been a while-kind'a refreshing.
> 
> Regarding the thread topic, who can remember?
> 
> ...


Wrong, Jerry, I know, too.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Just friendly.


Why is it some men don't understand friendly Gaer?!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Perhaps once, a long, long time ago in a nightmare, some poor lost soul told you, you were funny and since then, you may have been trying to make it a self fulfilling prophecy. Give up on that notion, not only are you* not* funny, you are also *not* refined.
> 
> Seems like you and grahamy are the two SF trolls.. well good luck, I don't engage with trolls._


Hahaha.  Holy ****
SF trolls!!!! 
Now I’m not looking so bad.  Lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 22, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Why is it some men don't understand friendly Gaer?!


The same reason why some men don't understand... _I'm married_.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> The same reason why some men don't understand... _I'm married_.


Even in those curlers? 
Only kidding.


----------



## Dana (Mar 22, 2021)

_Now those chaps who are having a really hard time relating to wimin...Pepe can teach you a thing or two_


----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Now those chaps who are having a really hard time relating to wimin...Pepe can teach you a thing or two_


Oh nooooo. Pepe la peww is banned. 
You can’t show those cartoons any more. 
Don’t you know they are offensive ?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Perhaps once, a long, long time ago in a nightmare, some poor lost soul told you, you were funny and since then, you may have been trying to make it a self fulfilling prophecy. Give up on that notion, not only are you* not* funny, you are also *not* refined.
> 
> Seems like you and grahamy are the two SF trolls.. well good luck, I don't engage with trolls._


Oh and by the way, we like Gary just the way he is and wouldn’t change a thing about him.
Gary is beyond funny. He’s hilarious! 
He isn’t refined?
You mean Gary isn’t  pretentious!
He’s REAL and that’s how we like him so leave our Gary alone or I’ll be stepping all over your cute little Easter cakes.   ( playfully stated )


----------



## Gaer (Mar 23, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Oh and by the way, we like Gary just the way he is and wouldn’t change a thing about him.
> Gary is beyond funny. He’s hilarious!
> He isn’t refined?
> You mean Gary isn’t  pretentious!
> He’s REAL and that’s how we like him so leave our Gary alone or I’ll be stepping all over your cute little Easter cakes.   ( playfully stated )


Second that!  Don't go messing with our Gary O! 
He's funny! 
He's refined!
He's kind!
and
He's a REAL MAN!


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

fureverywhere said:


> Even with my Boho fashion sense I so often feel invisible. If you want to understand the sensation walk down a street as the local high school lets out. All the fluttering young ladies, young men in packs, the odd loners on the edges. But you are over fifty so basically invisible to them...unless you are their parent, teacher, or probation officer. They don't even look at you.
> 
> My job it's the same thing. Lots of customers my age and older. There are also many younger than my own children. But today was a customer out of the ordinary. Maybe sixty, possibly older, great looking and confident. He definitely still had a young man's swagger. There are a bunch of people around here who are retired actors...I wonder if he was a "somebody". But oh my goodness he was charming.
> 
> ...





grahamg said:


> Why so prescriptive, (underlying issues maybe?!).





grahamg said:


> Undoubtedly, but others may speculate or form opinions too, based upon your own stance,..........., oh and I just thought I'd query "whether you have issues" as so many seem to bandy the word around at the first opportunity!





grahamg said:


> Now come on, "trolls" you say!!!!!!
> That is a first for my good self, and I've been called everything from a fool, to an idiot, with "man that is yucky" somewhere in between, all of which descriptions or insults those imparting them may have had some justification for I'll admit to all that, plus persistent, "like a dog with a bone", annoying, boring, again no problem, but honestly if you imagine I'm an internet "troll", you're in an exclusive club of one, as I've said, what more can I say, (plus you've the same feeling about my forum hero too!)





grahamg said:


> "Luv a duck"!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 23, 2021)

Flirting to what end?


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Oh boy, a snit, it's been a while-kind'a refreshing.
> 
> Regarding the thread topic, who can remember?
> 
> ...


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> men are not the same anymore. the ones i know anyway are just a bunch of dirty birds.


I think you're right about that, Marci. And I have no desire to be associated with them.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Careful. grahamy boy, she thinks she knows everything
> Wunna them two month wonders





Gary O' said:


> A new member (of two months or less) that tends to bad mouth a long standing member without knowing them or their history
> 
> They hardly ever last much longer  than two months





Gary O' said:


> To wit;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaer (Mar 23, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I think you're right about that, Marci. And I have no desire to be associated with them.


It might be most men speak and act from the lower functions of the mind,but I know there are still some good men out there.
I HAVE TO  believe men of greatness still walk the Earth!


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

uriaty said:


> flirting is fun...long as its done respectfully and with consent of both parties..i personally enjoy the bantering back and forth





uriaty said:


> i think that if 2 adults agree...then its not wrong..





uriaty said:


> i agree with that..these days its more at that level..which i find more enjoyable actually


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

This is embarrassing to some extent and please don't think me egotistical but . . . the women at work would flirt with me all the time. Mostly it was in good fun but some made it clear it was intended to go further . . .    Actually, come to think of it, those particular women flirted with just about every guy sooooooooo.......


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wrong, Jerry, I know, too.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 23, 2021)

SetWave said:


> This is embarrassing to some extent and please don't think me egotistical but . . . the women at work would flirt with me all the time. Mostly it was in good fun but some made it clear it was intended to go further . . .    Actually, come to think of it, those particular women flirted with just about every guy sooooooooo.......


----------



## Gaer (Mar 23, 2021)

My late husband was extremely handsome with an amazing friendly manner. If I ever lost him in a large store or anywhere, I needed only to listen to the giggles of the gaggle of girls around him, to find where he was at!   He flirted all the time, but it was all in fun!


----------



## Lara (Mar 23, 2021)

...I'll reserve my answer for when all the flooding of 10's on 2 pages is over.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Hahaha.  Holy ****
> SF trolls!!!!
> Now I’m not looking so bad.  Lol





Keesha said:


> Oh and by the way, we like Gary just the way he is and wouldn’t change a thing about him.
> Gary is beyond funny. He’s hilarious!
> He isn’t refined?
> You mean Gary isn’t  pretentious!
> He’s REAL and that’s how we like him so leave our Gary alone or I’ll be stepping all over your cute little Easter cakes.   ( playfully stated )


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Second that!  Don't go messing with our Gary O!
> He's funny!
> He's refined!
> He's kind!
> ...


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 23, 2021)

I wrote something on a thread of mine around three years ago

It still stands true;


Y’know

It’s so so very easy for me to mix it up
Growing up, it was fun
Youth has these challenges
I met most face on

It can follow one thru young adulthood
Boxing is no cure…thought it might be

A verbal skirmish is just a weak compromise
But it’s the same thing, really

Heh, even got paid to do that
Thought I got good at it
Pride is such a disguised enabler

Get old enough, you come to some determinations, some real values, seems

People, any, are of immeasurable value
Maybe they don’t even know it
Don’t matter
I know it

Sometimes I revert to my old ways

It is hugely gratifying
So much so, I purposely neglect to pray about it

In the end, never satisfying
It disgusts me
I don’t hate myself for it
I get sickened, low in spirit, then angry
Butchering wood helps
Then I swear, never again
When ‘again’ happens, I do more swearing, in earnest

I am very sorry to have brought myself so low to have verbally skirmished with anyone here, including my latest, Dana
Nobody needs that, nobody, not in this day
There’s plenty of travail to circle the globe all by itself without my assistance
Talk about perpetual motion......

Anyway

This was me




This needs to be me
I like that me;






Those of whom I’ve hurt here, in any way…please forgive me
You don't have to tell me, just do it in yer heart

I'm gonna lift weights for awhile

.....then pray my guts out for real strength


----------



## Lara (Mar 23, 2021)

Well penned my friend
I have known you here in SF 
for a very long time and 
you've always been fun and kind
You are talented and special


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I wrote something on a thread of mine around three years ago
> 
> It still stands true;
> 
> ...



G O You've no need to pander to anybody, soothe their rather hurt feathers or apologize to anybody who falsely accuses others of self promotion or worse violating the sites TOS especially flaming, trolling and other slights in the individuals mind in some rather odd way. You have got a well deserved fan club, yes I said it. "Fan Club" because you keep the membership enthralled and you light up the forum with your presence, your clever wit, your charm, your earthy comments and all that you represent which is wholesome, decent, self deprecating and soul stirring advice. I've since learned from you and a whole host of other members here that one should and for the most part endure the negative aspects of individuals who test ones patience and even tolerate the intolerable. It is what it is my dear friend. It is what it is and always will be.


----------



## Dana (Mar 23, 2021)

.
Well….seems like some of you are letting off a little steam today…so funny…I would never have thought that Gary needed so many protectors. He seems like a big strong man who can take care of his own mistakes, hmmm!!!  Right Gary?

Now let us get down to brass tacks. In my mind, someone is not a “real man”  if he attacks a person who was not even on the forum at the time of the attack and who is suffering trauma. That person was insulted because that person had him on “ignore” and it got up his nose…so childish…grow up!!! If someone does not want to engage with you, they must have good reason.

He then started on me because I am of the same profession…well my dears, I have met all sorts in my profession...I am a tough cookie. I always speak the truth and I have always gotten good results, I do not need a cheer squad.

So, the message here is, grow up the lot of you, it is amazing that people of your ages can indulge in such puerile behaviour. Are you all ducks that you have to follow each other on the bandwagon? As for you Fastrak, have you just left the cradle? How many points do you give yourself for being such a child?
.


*Remember this boys and girls?  "Growing old is mandatory; growing up is optional.”*


----------



## timoc (Mar 23, 2021)

Dana said:


> .
> Well….seems like some of you are letting off a little steam today…so funny…I would never have thought that Gary needed so many protectors. He seems like a big strong man who can take care of his own mistakes, hmmm!!!  Right Gary?
> 
> Now let us get down to brass tacks. In my mind, someone is not a “real man”  if he attacks a person who was not even on the forum at the time of the attack and who is suffering trauma. That person was insulted because that person had him on “ignore” and it got up his nose…so childish…grow up!!! If someone does not want to engage with you, they must have good reason.
> ...


Dana, you are getting on everyone's wick's, go and sit in a darkened room!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)

Remember boys and girls? 
Unfrigging believable!


----------



## Dana (Mar 23, 2021)

timoc said:


> Dana, you are getting on everyone's wick's, go and sit in a darkened room!


I understand the forum has over 3,500 members, so hardly "everyone"LOL


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I wrote something on a thread of mine around three years ago
> 
> It still stands true;
> 
> ...


And after THIS?
I’m speechless!


----------



## Dana (Mar 23, 2021)

.
Quoting Gary….”I am very sorry to have brought myself so low to have verbally skirmished with anyone here, including my latest, Dana
Nobody needs that, nobody, not in this day.”

*Thank you Gary…I just read your post. As far as I am concerned, we move past this. Sending you good vibes*.

.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 23, 2021)

@Keesha and @Gaer  I'm with you. *Don't* go messin' with our @Gary O' ! LOL  Yes his *is* hilarious.


----------



## timoc (Mar 23, 2021)

Dana, you are getting on everyone's wick's, go and sit in a darkened room!


Dana said:


> I understand the forum has over 3,500 members, so hardly "everyone"LOL



Well, 3,499 is pretty convincing.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 23, 2021)

I don't think I'd know how to flirt... at my age.  But then, why would I flirt when I am happily married?!?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2021)

Dana said:


> .
> Well….seems like some of you are letting off a little steam today…so funny…I would never have thought that Gary needed so many protectors. He seems like a big strong man who can take care of his own mistakes, hmmm!!!  Right Gary?
> 
> Now let us get down to brass tacks. In my mind, someone is not a “real man”  if he attacks a person who was not even on the forum at the time of the attack and who is suffering trauma. That person was insulted because that person had him on “ignore” and it got up his nose…so childish…grow up!!! If someone does not want to engage with you, they must have good reason.
> ...


Judas Priest you just got here. Think maybe you could calm down a little?


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 23, 2021)

Dana said:


> As far as I am concerned, we move past this. Sending you good vibes


Everbod can use good vibes
Never too much of that

Seems never enough to go around

Thank you, Dana


----------



## Dana (Mar 23, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Everbod can use good vibes
> Never too much of that
> 
> Seems never enough to go around
> ...


 _cheers ... it's Australian and pretty good!_


----------



## Lara (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm a little confused.
I hope this isn't an example of how older people "Flirt" these days
I thought it was all about being sweet and lovable.
This is how we southern gals do it


----------



## timoc (Mar 23, 2021)

Lara said:


> I'm a little confused.
> I hope this isn't an example of how older people "Flirt" these days
> I thought it was all about being sweet and lovable.
> This is how we southern gals do it
> ...


Have you got her number, Lara?


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

Me first timoc.


----------



## Lara (Mar 23, 2021)

For a Good Time Call 1-800-THE-1970's


----------



## timoc (Mar 23, 2021)

Lara said:


> For a Good Time Call 1-800-THE-1970's


Lara, tell me this is not one of those places where ladies are dressed in black leathers and take phenominal pleasure in whipping poor sods like me with a cat of nine tails!


----------



## Lara (Mar 23, 2021)

timoc said:


> Lara, tell me this is not one of those places where ladies.......


Okay, I'll tell you it's not...


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

timoc said:


> Lara, tell me this is not one of those places where ladies are dressed in black leathers and take phenominal pleasure in whipping poor sods like me with a cat of nine tails!



Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. It's all yours timoc. This is where I came in.


----------



## Lara (Mar 23, 2021)

Some of us older gals like to flirt with our brains...


----------



## grahamg (Mar 23, 2021)

Dana said:


> .
> Well….seems like some of you are letting off a little steam today…so funny…I would never have thought that Gary needed so many protectors. He seems like a big strong man who can take care of his own mistakes, hmmm!!!  Right Gary?
> Now let us get down to brass tacks. In my mind, someone is not a “real man”  if he attacks a person who was not even on the forum at the time of the attack and who is suffering trauma. That person was insulted because that person had him on “ignore” and it got up his nose…so childish…grow up!!! If someone does not want to engage with you, they must have good reason.
> 
> ...


To refer to so many others with such an apparent sense of superiority is revealing, whether you truly believe you're the toughest cookie amongst us, it could be professional arrogance you know.

Your accusation against others thinking they needed to step in to support another forum member doesn't stick in my case does it, as according to your post I'm a troll too, but I doubt other felt the man you'd equally maligned needed them to step in, and you've very shortsightedly ignored his olive branch post or used a silly quibble to dismiss it.

To use a biblical quote here, "Let him that is without sin cast the first stone", (perhaps not the best or most appropriate quote, but you appear to believe in your own infallibility)!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)

Lara said:


> Okay, I'll tell you it's not...


Now he’s disappointed.


----------



## Dana (Mar 23, 2021)

grahamg said:


> To refer to so many others with such an apparent sense of superiority is revealing, whether you truly believe you're the toughest cookie amongst us, it could be professional arrogance you know.
> 
> Your accusation against others thinking they needed to step in to support another forum member doesn't stick in my case does it, as according to your post I'm a troll too, but I doubt other felt the man you'd equally maligned needed them to step in, and you've very shortsightedly ignored his olive branch post or used a silly quibble to dismiss it.
> 
> To use a biblical quote here, "Let him that is without sin cast the first stone", (perhaps not the best or most appropriate quote, but you appear to believe in your own infallibility)!



_Oh go back to sleep Mopsy...Gary and I have sorted things out, you are too late..but the ducks are still quacking _


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

grahamg said:


> To refer to so many others with such an apparent sense of superiority is revealing, whether you truly believe you're the toughest cookie amongst us, it could be professional arrogance you know.
> 
> Your accusation against others thinking they needed to step in to support another forum member doesn't stick in my case does it, as according to your post I'm a troll too, but I doubt other felt the man you'd equally maligned needed them to step in, and you've very shortsightedly ignored his olive branch post or used a silly quibble to dismiss it.
> 
> To use a biblical quote here, "Let him that is without sin cast the first stone", (perhaps not the best or most appropriate quote, but you appear to believe in your own infallibility)!



It's falling on deaf ears grahamg. Sorta like the 13th chime of some crazy clock. Lol.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

Lara said:


> Some of us older gals like to flirt with our brains...
> View attachment 156306



Methinks her hat is intimidating the boy. Lol.


----------



## Lara (Mar 23, 2021)

Oh Yoo-hoo lol


----------



## timoc (Mar 24, 2021)

Lara said:


> Welcome back lol
> View attachment 156313


That reminds me!!
I'm delivering Nora J's milk today.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 24, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Oh go back to sleep Mopsy...Gary and I have sorted things out, you are too late..but the ducks are still quacking _


This one, (?):



Or this one, (?):


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

grahamg said:


> This one, (?):
> 
> View attachment 156432
> 
> ...


Thinking it would be better if you just ignore it rather than fanning the flame. Don't you? I don't think it's worth the effort you're putting into it. LOL


----------



## grahamg (Mar 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Thinking it would be better if you just ignore it rather than fanning the flame. Don't you? I don't think it's worth the effort you're putting into it. LOL


"We'll see Cotton Tail"


----------



## grahamg (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Mar 24, 2021)

These days, I mostly tend to hold my flirting down to babies and cute dogs, but sometimes the old Jujube bursts out and all hell breaks loose.  I especially like chipper old men in their 90's.  I can "make their day" and they're too old to actually do anything about it.....LOL.   Unless their motorized wheelchairs are souped-up, I can run faster.....


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 24, 2021)

grahamg said:


> "We'll see Cotton Tail"



Cotton Tail, lololol.



A perfect 10


----------

